# Welcome to the new South Wales Rep: Jay



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Big welcome to Jay (ttjay) as he has taken over from Mark (conlechi) as the South Wales Rep.

Im sure Jay will be a great addition to the TTOC Reps and will serve his area well 

So welcome along buddy  [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Welcome


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Well done Jay 

glad you are giving it a go 8)

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Jay and welcome to the/a hot seat :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi jay good to see you as a rep


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

welcome Jay 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welome onboard


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks All

Just hope I can follow in Mark's footsteps 8)

South Wales meet to be arranged for March - Details to follow this week, just got back from London so off to bed now [smiley=baby.gif] 
Jay


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great news Jay 

Charlie


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Good Luck and Welcome On Board To Repdom [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

